# Angelrolle schmieren?



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

Hi,

ich wollte nicht das Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109156 stören, deswegen mal ein neues Thread.
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen zwei neue Freilaufrollen gekauft.
Die würde ich gerne mit "was weiss ich" (was nimmt man da am besten, harzfreies Fett?) einfetten, damit die besser laufen.
Also der "Freilaufhebel"? klemmt z.B. mal ein wenig, soll heissen, ich kann den nur sehr schwer umlegen.
Das ist doch nicht normal!?
Muss aber dazu sagen, dass das Billigrollen sind.

Welche Teile sollte man fetten, wenn überhaupt?


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Billigrollen? ... kein Wunder, daß da was klemmen kann oder etwas schwergängig geht ... da wird ein nachfetten der Rollen wohl kaum abhilfe schaffen ...


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

das weisst Du genauso wenig wie ich, ob das was bewirkt.
Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert, meinst Du nicht? 
Wie geht das, was muss geschmiert werden?


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

... ich angele schon seit einigen Jahren und habe noch keine meiner Rollen nach gefettet, trotzdem laufen sie noch alle wie ein Uhrwerk ...


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

hmm, ich meine mal irgendwo was gelesen zu haben, dass man am besten grundsätzlich neue Rollen schmieren soil. |kopfkrat

Aber OK, wenn Du das sagst...


----------



## kulti007 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> hmm, ich meine mal irgendwo was gelesen zu haben, dass man am besten grundsätzlich neue Rollen schmieren soil. |kopfkrat
> 
> Aber OK, wenn Du das sagst...



du solltest dann aber bedenken, das DANN die garantie erlischt |rolleyes
also kann die aussage so nich ganz richtig sein...


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> hmm, ich meine mal irgendwo was gelesen zu haben, dass man am besten grundsätzlich neue Rollen schmieren soil. |kopfkrat
> 
> Aber OK, wenn Du das sagst...


 

... ich habe auch schon gelesen, daß irgendwelche Schlauberger  ihre neuen Rollen zerlegt haben um sie zu fetten, und sie nicht mehr zusammen bekommen haben ... :q


... und wenn bei deinen Billigrollen irgendetwas klemmen oder schwergängig sein sollte, liegt es bestimmt nicht an zu wenig Fett, sondern an den hohen Fertigungstolleranzen ... :m


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

@kulti007

ja, stimmt auch wieder.
Vielleicht mache ich mir auch nur was vor.
hmmm...

Also wer es wissen will: Spro Vanatec LCS 440 SE
Ist eine Billigrolle, oder?


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... ich habe auch schon gelesen, daß irgendwelche Schlauberger  ihre neuen Rollen zerlegt haben um sie zu fetten, und sie nicht mehr zusammen bekommen haben ... :q



ja, ich auch, ist noch gar nicht so lange hier im Board her.


----------



## antonio (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

wenn dein freilaufhebel klemmt liegts auf keinem fall am fett sondern an produktinsfehlern oder die rollen sind von besch..... qualität.
und verrat mal warum ich ne neue rolle gleich fetten soll.
wenn du ein neues auto kaufst gehst du ja auch nicht nach hause und machst ölwechsel.

gruß antonio


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

das Problem ist, wenn ich die Kurbel ein wenig bewege, dann lässt sich der Hebel ohne Probleme umlegen.
Sieht so aus, als wenn der Hebel bei einer bestimmen Position der Kurbel hakt.

Achja, und das bei beiden Rollen.


----------



## antonio (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

tausch die dinger wiederum und wenn du im laden kaufst dann probier die dinger vor ort.

gruß antonio


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> @kulti007
> 
> ja, stimmt auch wieder.
> Vielleicht mache ich mir auch nur was vor.
> ...


 

... ist schon eine günstige Rolle ...

... warte mal die Zeit ab, wenn die Rolle einige Zeit im Einsatz war, wird sich das Problem mit der schwergängigkeit von selbst beheben ...

... ist übrigens nicht nur bei billigen Rollen so ...


----------



## kulti007 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn dein freilaufhebel klemmt liegts auf keinem fall am fett sondern an produktinsfehlern oder die rollen sind von besch..... qualität.
> und verrat mal warum ich ne neue rolle gleich fetten soll.
> wenn du ein neues auto kaufst gehst du ja auch nicht nach hause und machst ölwechsel.
> 
> gruß antonio




nee, da macht es die werkstat vor der auslieferung. die nullte durchsicht. da wird das öl gewechselt um restspäne die noch vorhanden sein können auszuspülen #h


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

also war ich doch überempfindlich!?

Naja, ich kann ja die Rolle mal manuell öfters in der Hand benutzen.
Ich muss zusehen, dass ich die Rolle dann innerhalb der zwei Wochen wieder zurückbringe, falls sich das Problem nicht automatisch behebt.

Man kann mich ab jetzt auch der "Rollendreher" nennen. :q


----------



## antonio (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> nee, da macht es die werkstat vor der auslieferung. die nullte durchsicht. da wird das öl gewechselt um restspäne die noch vorhanden sein können auszuspülen #h



die wekstatt mußt du mir zeigen

gruß antonio


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Kinders der Nacht, lasst doch jetzt mal dieses blöde Auto in ruhe.:q


----------



## kulti007 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



antonio schrieb:


> die wekstatt mußt du mir zeigen
> 
> gruß antonio



is eigendlich überall so |kopfkrat


----------



## Pescador (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Alle paar Jahre fette ich meine Rollen auch, da sich ein Teil des Fettes durch die schnellen Bewegungen des Getriebes an der Wandung niederschlägt. Hierzu nehme ich Rollenfett. Es soll ja nicht verharzen und auch bei Wintertemperaturen weich bleiben. Dazu Deckelchen abschrauben und nur etwas Fett auf Achse und Zahnradversammlung geben.
Aussenliegende bewegliche Teile, wie Achse zum Spulenkopf und Rollenbügel nicht mit Fett sondern mit Öl(Ballistol) ölen. Die Bremsscheiben natürlich nicht fetten oder ölen.
Von Billigrollen rate ich ab, weil sie unzuverlässig funktionieren, insbesondere die Bremse. Da hat man keinen Spass dran. Es gibt gute Freilaufrollen schon für um die 100€. Meine beiden Baitrunners hab ich schon über 10 Jahre. Funktionieren nach wie vor einwandfrei...


----------



## antonio (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> is eigendlich überall so |kopfkrat



weiß nich wo du das her hast aber ich kenn mich in der branche ein bischen aus.

gruß antonio


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Leute, macht doch Bitte ein eigenes Auto-Thread auf.


----------



## kulti007 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



antonio schrieb:


> weiß nich wo du das her hast aber ich kenn mich in der branche ein bischen aus.
> 
> gruß antonio



ich auch...dann kennste die falschen läden...is z.b. bei opel vorgeschrieben


----------



## kulti007 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Leute, macht doch Bitte ein eigenes Auto-Thread auf.



sorry, ich höre ja schon auf #h


----------



## antonio (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

also zu deinen rollen wenn es eben billigrollen sein müssen dann mußt du damit leben da hilft auch kein fett wenn du was ordentliches haben willst dann mußt du schon was qualitativ höherwertiges kaufen und ein paar euronen drauflegen

gruß antonio


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> nee, da macht es die werkstat vor der auslieferung. die nullte durchsicht. da wird das öl gewechselt um restspäne die noch vorhanden sein können auszuspülen #h


 

... die Prozedur heißt eigentlich Übergabeinspektion, und wird schon im Werk durchgeführt ... :m


----------



## antonio (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... die Prozedur heißt eigentlich Übergabeinspektion, und wird schon im Werk durchgeführt ... :m



rischtiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich
oder endkontrolle oder wie auch immer man es nennt.

gruß antonio


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

dann frage ich gleich mal weiter:
ist eine Mitchell Avorunner eine Billigrolle?
Von der habe ich so einiges gutes gehört, nur noch nicht selber in der Hand gehabt.

Es muss ja nicht unbedingt an die 100 Euronen kosten, damit es nicht als "Billigrolle" abgestempelt wird, oder?|kopfkrat
Ich habe hier eine Esox Extrem 720 Stellfischrute von Mitchell und  habe dafür eine Freilaufrolle  gesucht.
Ich dachte, weil der Verkaufer mir sagte, dass die Rolle von Spro für das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt, kaufe ich mir die mal.

Was meint Ihr zur Mitchell Avorunner?
Darauf habe ich es erst abgesehen.


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



antonio schrieb:


> rischtiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich
> oder endkontrolle oder wie auch immer man es nennt.
> 
> gruß antonio


 

... ich sitze ja auch an der Quelle ... wird bei uns eine Tür weiter durchgeführt ... :m


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

hey Leute, Ihr bekommt gleich virtuelle Nackenschläge! :q


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> hey Leute, Ihr bekommt gleich virtuelle Nackenschläge! :q


 

... überleg es Dir lieber zweimal ...


----------



## antonio (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

aua
ich meine mit billig rolle nicht den preis im vordergrund sondern die qualität.
aber für 20,-€ ne qualitativ gute freilaufrolle das wird wohl nix .
zu der mitchel kann ich nix sagen die kenn ich nicht.

gruß antonio


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

@esox_105
pffff :l


----------



## antonio (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> @esox_105
> pffff :l



bist du jetzt geplatzt#h:q

gruß antonio


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

ja, kurz davor. :q#h
Die Luft ist mir nur gerade ausgegangen. *ggg*


----------



## antonio (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

tus nicht das gibt immer so ne sauerei.

gruß antonio


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

gibt es noch eine Steigerung zu diesen Smilies :q?

Sorry, aber ich liege gerade in der Ecke am lachen. |supergri


----------



## antonio (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> gibt es noch eine Steigerung zu diesen Smilies :q?
> 
> Sorry, aber ich liege gerade in der Ecke am lachen. |supergri



jo mußt ihn aufblasen


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

oki, pffff... 

Aber mal wieder zurück zum Thema:
wer kennt die Mitchell Avorunner und kann die *nicht* als Billigrolle definieren?


Maximal würde ich pro Rolle 80 Euronen ausgeben, dafür muss es doch was vernünftiges für meine Stellruten geben!? |kopfkrat
Die Mitchell Avorunner kostet mir über ebay ca. 60 Euronen.


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

... kann keiner mehr was zum Thema Ölwechsel beisteuern? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Zack...

ich sag Dir, der hat aber so etwas von gesessen... :q


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Zack...
> 
> ich sag Dir, der hat aber so etwas von gesessen... :q


 

... hier ist noch nix angekommen ... ging wohl meilenweit daneben ... :m


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

das meinst Du auch nur.
Ich habe es selber Klatschen gehört, und zwar genau bei Dir. :k


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

... ich hör nix ... außer der Mucke die bei mir läuft ...


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

dann geh ins Bett.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Anständige Rollen haben ne Wartungsschraube zum Öl nachfüllen.
Die anderen würde ich der Jugendgruppe vom Angelverein spenden.


----------



## andre23 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Anständige Rollen haben ne Wartungsschraube zum Öl nachfüllen.




also doch wie beim auto:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Würde aufpassen wenn du gerade provozierst schau mal auf seinen Titel...


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> dann geh ins Bett.


 

... falsche Antwort ... 


... Rohr 1 bis 4 bewässern ...


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Würde aufpassen wenn du gerade provozierst schau mal auf seinen Titel...


mir egal! 

@Pikepauly
welche empfiehlst Du passend für meine Rute?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> mir egal!
> 
> @Pikepauly
> welche empfiehlst Du passend für meine Rute?


 

Falsche Antwort Nr. 2....Übrigens du hast dich gerade lächerlich gemacht|supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Übrigens nicht vergessen den Ölfilter zu wechseln aber so was gibt es erst ab 200€ aufwärts


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Übrigens du hast dich gerade lächerlich gemacht|supergri


mir egal Nr. 2. 
Aber OK, wenn alles ins lächerliche gezogen wird, wechsel ich das Board.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Anständige Rollen haben ne Wartungsschraube zum Öl nachfüllen.


Ih, pfui! :g
Schaut der Öldeckel bei Deinem Auto auch aus der Motorhaube heraus? 
Wie bei einem alten Lanz? |supergri

Also: Anständige Rollen haben ne Wartungsöffnung unter einer schicken Blende (=Motorhaube) zum Öl nachfüllen. :q

Und mehr zum Topic: 

Beim Zerlegen solcher Baitrunner sollte man sich eines Risikos bewußt sein:
Der Freilaufhebel und die Kupplung sind bei vielen solchen Rollen auch im Deckel gelagert, mit Federdruck dahinter. Das wieder zu zu bringen und noch funktionierend ist ohne entsprechende Tricks und Montagehilfen manchmal schier unmöglich. Insofern ist das Öffnen weitaus gefährlicher als bei einer normalen Stationärrolle. :g


----------



## andre23 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

aber bitte nicht bei rollen um die 20 €....das kann mach hinten losgehen...


----------



## henningcl (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

hier ,was billigrolle oder nicht...

das der freilauf sich nur in bestimmten kurbelpositionen einschalten lässt ist bei manchen rollen normal.

das liegt an dem rückstellmechanismuss für den freilauf .


funktioniert bei autos nicht 

grüsse
henning


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> mir egal Nr. 2.
> Aber OK, wenn alles ins lächerliche gezogen wird, wechsel ich das Board.


 
#c......


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

... Rohr 1 und 2 fertig machen zum Unterwasserschuß ... :m


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Und genau deswegen ne Wartungsschraube, gerade bei ner Freilaufrolle.
@Stephan 
Beim Online Händler gibts schon mal Shimano Baitrunner für um ca. 80 Euro.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... Rohr 1 und 2 fertig machen zum Unterwasserschuß ... :m


Deswegen ??


Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen ne Wartungsschraube, gerade bei ner Freilaufrolle.


Was gibt es da für Sonderausführungen von den Shimanskis? Wußte ich noch gar nicht ... 


Ich glaube, die Antwortfrequenz war gerade zeitweise etwas unsynchron ....


----------



## henningcl (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen ne Wartungsschraube, gerade bei ner Freilaufrolle.
> @Stephan
> Beim Online Händler gibts schon mal Shimano Baitrunner für um ca. 80 Euro.




wartungsschraube ,wartungsschraube, son völlig veralteter blödsinn .

neu ist jetzt wartungsloch, einfach selbstbohren ,überflüssiges fett wird auch gleich selbstständig abtransportiert.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Time to say Good Bye *sing*|supergri


----------



## Stephan222 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



henningcl schrieb:


> hier ,was billigrolle oder nicht...
> 
> das der freilauf sich nur in bestimmten kurbelpositionen einschalten lässt ist bei manchen rollen normal.
> 
> ...



Danke für die professionelle Antwort!
Die anderen haben sich gerade disqualifiziert. 

Also macht weiter mit Euren Autoölwechsel. 
Ihr habt dieses Thread jetzt frei zur Verfügung und ich klinke mich nun hier aus.
Viel Spass weiter!

By,
Stephan


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Leider war ich heute abend nicht da, sonst wäre ich früher eingeschritten.

Leider hat Stephan damit:


> Die anderen haben sich gerade disqualifiziert


schon ein bisschen recht.
Es wurde hier eine klare Frage gestellt, was das ganze OffTopic - Geschreibe soll, wissen wohl nur die jeweiligen Autoren.
Dafür haben wir ein Laberforum, wenn Ihr Euch unterhalten wollt.

Ich möchte doch darum bitten wie in andern Threads auch zukünftig etwas mehr darauf zu achten, OnTopic zu bleiben.

Hab keine Lust hier wieder den bösen Mod spielen zu müssen, werds aber sicherlich tun, wenn Ihr so weitermacht.
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und ab jetzt wieder OnTopic!!


----------



## Perückenkünstler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> @kulti007
> 
> ja, stimmt auch wieder.
> Vielleicht mache ich mir auch nur was vor.
> ...



Hallo Stephan222,#h

ich habe/hatte die LCS 440, wahrscheinlich ein Vorgängermodel von vor ca 4-5 Jahren. Also erst einmal muß ich sagen, daß die Rolle zwar sehr preisgünstig war, aber bis zu dem Tag, als mein Kleiner meinte den Schnurfangbügel umgestallten zu müssen, es eine für meine Einsätze durchaus brauchbare Rolle war. Natürlich mit gewissen Abstrichen verglichen mit einer teureren Baitrunner Rolle.....
Der Freilauf klemmte auch bei mir ab und an. Man muß nach dem einschalten kontrollieren ob er richtig drinne ist und gegebenenfalls die Spule ein wenig drehen bis er richtig einrastet. Wenn er mal drin ist funktioniert er.
Die Schnurverlegung ist natürlich der Hammer...also mach die Spule mal ieber nicht so voll, dann hält sich der Schlamassel in Grenzen...  Bei mir war es nicht so tragisch, da ich nicht weit werfen mußte.
Mit meiner LCS habe ich einige Hechte 80+ problemlos ausgegedrillt. Es fühlte sich zwar jedesmal so an, als ob die Rolle jeden Moment auseinanderfliegt, die ganze Rolle verformt sich unter Last (!), tat sie aber nicht! Die Bremse ist sehr kräftig! Mit Humor könnte man auch sagen, sie arbeitet mit, so wie eine Brücke...

Wenn Du es Dir zutraust, bau sie auseinander, schaue nach, ob Du irgendetwas auffälliges siehst. Vielleicht funktioniert sie nach dem zusammenbauen und fetten an den richtigen Punkten ja besser? Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, Du nimmst das Garantierisiko in Kauf. Das würde ich persönlich bei einer LCS noch als vertretbar empfinden, aber jeder wie er denkt. 24,95 ist schließlich auch Geld.

Als Schmiermittel käme naturlich Rollenfett in Frage. Ich selber nehme Nigrin Mehrzweckfett (-30 bis 140 Grad, Baumarkt) und mische es mit einem harz und säurefreien Qualitätsöl. Esso Nähmaschinenöl
Zum reinigen und entfetten nehme ich Petroleum.


----------



## Stephan222 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Hallo Perückenkünstler,

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich werde meine Rollen noch einmal Morgen testen.
Auseinander nehmen und schmieren werde ich die doch besser nicht.
Wenn, dann bringe ich die wieder zurück.


Danke und Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

@Stephan 222
Hab gestern abend schon mal geschaut. HAV (Hamburger Angelgeräte Versand) nimmt im Moment für die günstigste Shimano Freilaufrolle so knapp 70 Euro. Ist Geld, meine aber gut angelegtes Geld.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Sone Spro Rolle hatte ich auchmal wurde mir leider geklaut.
Also nur ein paarmal mit geangelt, aber das mit dem verformen stimmt schon. Funktion war aber in Ordnung. Bremse konnte ich leider nie richtig testen.


----------



## Stephan222 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

@Pikepauly

ich tendiere immer noch hin, zu der Mitchell Avorunner 5500.
Hier eine Beispielbeschreibung:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mitchell-Avorunn...ryZ56716QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Das ist wohl kein Vergleich zu Shimano Freilaufrollen, oder?


----------



## slowhand (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen ne Wartungsschraube, gerade bei ner Freilaufrolle.
> @Stephan
> Beim Online Händler gibts schon mal Shimano Baitrunner für um ca. 80 Euro.



Haben die US Baitrunner auch so'ne Wartungsschraube?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> @Pikepauly
> ich tendiere immer noch hin, zu der Mitchell Avorunner 5500.


Hatte ich letzten Freitag incl. der größeren auch in der Hand, macht einen erstaunlich festen Eindruck und läuft gut. Nur der heftige Knackser innen drinnen, als ich ein bischen das Kurbelspiel ausloten wollte, hat mich doch arg irritiert. |uhoh:
Ohne genauere Analyse würde ich die nicht kaufen, mag einiges noch so toll ausschauen. Habe immer noch keine Alternative zu meinen Baitrunnern 6010 gefunden.


----------



## Stephan222 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

ohoh, das hört sich gar nicht gut an.
Hmm...


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

@Stephan
Ich kenn die nicht und kann da wenig drüber sagen. (Die Mitchell)
Kann dir nur empfehlen grundsätzlich den Empfehlungen von Angeldet zu folgen.
Aber nur bei Rollen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Stephan 222
> Hab gestern abend schon mal geschaut. HAV (Hamburger Angelgeräte Versand) nimmt im Moment für die günstigste Shimano Freilaufrolle so knapp 70 Euro. Ist Geld, meine aber gut angelegtes Geld.



Hallo,#h

...jetzt mal für diejenigen die glauben ich hätte eine "Herstellerphobie"..und natürlich im speziellen für Dich Stefan222:

Wenn Du mit der Spro wirklich unglücklich bist, ist die *Shimano  Baitrunner Aero GTE* eine wirklich sehr gute Rolle, nicht nur für das Geld was sie momentan bei HAV kostet. Ich fische diese Rolle (5000er) seit November 2005 und bin immer noch begeistert wie am ersten Tag! 
*Schnurverlegung:* Sehr gut. 
*Bremsleistung:* Sehr gut bis ausreichend. 
Komische Bewertung?|kopfkrat  Ausreichend deswegen: Bei einem 117er Flußhecht mit einer Schwanzwurzel so dick wie eine Wade gab die voll zugedrehte Bremse dann doch noch Schnur frei. Was mir in diesem Fall aber Recht war, da Rute und Schnur bereits eh längst an Ihren Grenzen angelangt waren. Die Dame hatte nach über 10 Minuten Drill mit mehreren Fluchten über 30-60m immer noch nicht genug als sie das Boot sah. Sehr gut deswegen: Die Bremse läuft zu jeder Zeit in jeder Einstellung sauber an und reicht bei den "normalen" Verdächtigen locker aus. Sehr gut erreichbar da Heckbremse.
*Das Schmankerl, der Freilauf:* Absolut vertrauenswürdig! Super weich und sehr gut einstellbar, z.B für's Strömungsfischen. Einfach super!
*Stabilität/Haltbarkeit:* Genau so, wie sich das meiner Meinung nach gehört für eine Rolle von einem Hersteller, der von sich behauptet die besten Rollen zu bauen: Ohne Beanstandung. Ich konnte bis jetzt noch keine relevanten Abnutznugs/Verschleißerscheinungen feststellen. Meine Bedenken wegen der Achse (Heckbremse) blieben bis heute unbegründet.
*Austattung:* Mit einer Alu Ersatzspule, Schmiermittel, Explosionszeichnung. Sehr innovativer Schnurclip!|rolleyes
*Design:* Geschmacksache. Ich finde es gut
*Preis:* Im Vergleich mit anderen Angeboten finde ich den Preis für diese Angelrolle in Ordnung. Nicht überteuert.
*Fazit*: Ich würde sie mir wiederkaufen. Zumal ich damals noch 119,- (Händler vor Ort) bezahlen mußte und sie heutzutage schon unter 100 Euro zu haben ist.
Vielleicht dann aber gleich die 6000er.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Meine ist locker 10 Jahre im Einsatz und optisch völlig runter, aber die Technik ist einwandfrei OK.


----------



## Stephan222 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

ich glaube, Ihr habt mich überzeugt.
Wenn es andere werden, dann höchstwahrscheinlich die Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 6000B.
Mal schauen, ob ich die Rolle bei uns in den  Angelgeschäften finde, um die mal in der Hand zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Angelrolle schmieren?*

Freut mich dass es auch anders geht, Danke an die Diskutanten!


----------

